# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Gia hạn - Dán mới  - Cấp Visa nhanh chóng và tiện lợi

## kimngan

Kính gửi : Quý Công ty Du lịch bạn
                 Quý Anh/chị Phòng kinh doanh – dịch vụ.

       Thưa quý Anh / Chị  , Công ty chúng ta tất cả vì mục tiêu chung là đem đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhất, “Sự hài lòng khách hàng là tiêu chí hoặt động của Công ty chúng ta” . Nhưng để cần 1 sản phẩm hoàn hảo thì cần đến sự liên kết và hỗ trợ nhau về mọi mặt.
      Nay Công ty Chúng tôi chuyên hoặt động Mảng Gia hạn và Dán mới visa cho tất cả Khách Nước Ngoài tại Việt Nam – và Dán mới Visa Cho Khách Việt Nam đi Các Quốc tịch Châu Âu, Á, Mỹ, Châu Đại dương…… , xin gửi lời chào và lời mời hợp tác về các mảng :
-	Cấp mới Visa 3t NL , 3T1L, gia hạn trạm trú 3 T/1 lần hoặc C1 1 tháng cho tất cả các Khách thuộc mọi Quốc tịch, đang làm việc và sinh sống  trên mọi tỉnh thành  Việt Nam. (Đặt biệt có gia hạn và dán mới được những trường hợp khó làm…hỗ trợ lấy visa, Hộ Chiếu sớm ra sớm…)
-   Dán mới visa xuất đi các Nước Châu Á, Âu, Mỹ, Châu Đại Dương, và các Quốc Tịch khó CHINA,TAIWAN,INDOCHINA,MYANMA,CAMBODIA,JAPAN,TAIWA  ,PHILIPHIN, ẤN ĐỘ, BARAZIN, PA PUA NEW GUIDE, THỔ NHĨ KÌ, Ý, HÀ LAN,HÀN QUỐC, ÚC
MÔNGOLIA……..
-	Làm Thẻ Apec ( đi được 14 Nước Châu Á )
-	Thẻ Tạm trú dài hạn cho Khách Nước Ngoài ở Việt Nam….. ( Làm thẻ 3 năm, gia hạn 3 lần, được 9 năm ở Việt Nam )

“Chi phí  cạnh tranh, tư vấn chu đáo, phục vụ tận nơi”

Vui lòng xin liên hệ ! 
Ms. Ngân   : 0511 6567 460 – 6567 461 -   01654 030 119        
Yahoo: visa_donghan_kimngan@yahoo.com
Mail: donghantravel@gmail.com
Web: http://donghandanang.com

----------


## ngoisaonhonho

chúc thành công hiệu quả nhé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vididong

Mình đã viết một số hướng dẫn sử dụng Thẻ Visa Ảo 
Ví Di Động - Thẻ Visa Trả Trước vô danh Rêv các bạn tham khảo và cho ý kiến nhé. Mọi thắc mắc về cách sử dụng thẻ đều có thể được giải đáp qua tổng đài miễn phí 18006869

----------


## vididong

Thẻ VCC quốc tế không cần thiết nữa, hiện đã có thẻ Visa ảo made in Việt Nam rồi

----------


## vididong

Các bạn đã có thẻ Visa ảo verify Paypal chưa?
Nếu chưa có liên hệ mình nhé, sẽ được tư vấn chu đáo

----------

